# Went for a Walk...



## logueb (Jan 25, 2011)

Sunday afternoon after church, I went for a walk up the gravel road that runs about a quarter of a mile next to my property, and spot some rusty metal next to  the shoulder of the road on  my property.  I have walked this stretch thousands of times and never noticed the metal.  So I walked down the shoulder to see if the metal was worth selling as scrap.


----------



## logueb (Jan 25, 2011)

Next to the metal I see what looks like a quart jar, and I'm thinking just a mayonaise jar or something and give it a kick.


----------



## logueb (Jan 25, 2011)

And this pops out of the ground.  An embossed Sancken's Dairies Augusta, Ga. Milk Bottle.  The thing was full of a mass of tiny roots.


----------



## logueb (Jan 25, 2011)

It cleaned up good and does not appear to have any cracks or chips.


----------



## logueb (Jan 25, 2011)

It also has Sancken's embossed on the base.  It is a Owens Illinois with a one on the right without a dot.  Appears to be 1931.  The base photo didn't come out too good.


----------



## logueb (Jan 25, 2011)

Also noted on the base the Patent number Des 86037.  Googled it and found the patent


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice job finding a bottle that has been practically right under your nose for all these years! It is always a great feeling to find something nice without much effort. Perhaps it was a reward from above for your piety, or something like that. []

 So you found it on your property? I guess getting permission to dig for more should be pretty easy then! []


----------



## logueb (Jan 25, 2011)

Went for a walk.....and came back with a nice embossed milk.  A small dump on my property waiting to be explored.  How lucky can one get.  Just thought that you folks would enjoyseeing the milk.  Buster


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 25, 2011)

Buster,..very interesting find on your own ground...Was there any more glass?...The tip of a buriud dump perhaps? I'll stay tuned, and I hope there's more to the story...but It's still cool to find even that...Thanks for posting. It helps "scratch" my need to dig, while awaiting warmer times...[]


----------



## logueb (Jan 25, 2011)

> So you found it on your property? I guess getting permission to dig for more should be pretty easy then


 
 Depending on what kind of mood the Wifey is in[][][][][][]

 Thanks for looking Stephen.  It appears to be a small dump, probably before the road was paved.  This was a road that went out to the farmland, so at one time was probably used for small roadside dumping..


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 25, 2011)

Good  for you  Buster![]-------Must be hard on you  working in 50 degree weather----Proceed with  Caution [][]


----------



## logueb (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for looking Joe.  I didn't have any tools to dig with, but I did see some broken glass.  I will check it out and let you guys know what's there.  I know you guys up North are catching it this winter.  Hoping for an early spring so you can get out and throw some dirt.  I don't do well couped up inside.  Buster


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Depending on what kind of mood the Wifey is in[][][][][][]


 
 LOL yeah I guess that is true [].

 One 1910s-20s dump I was digging along a road embankment extended under the present level of the road (or I imagine it would have, though I didn't want to follow the layer and undermine the asphalt!) So the same may be true with the dump you found, and thus it may be larger than you think. I'm looking forward to seeing what else comes out of this spot, but if early 30s stuff is on the surface I bet there will be plenty of good stuff buried deeper. It is awesome that you _own_ your own bottle dump. Not many diggers can say that! []


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

Only had less than an hour before dark to check out the roadside dump.  This time I brought some tools.  Here is a photo of how close to the road the dump is located.  To the left of the road is high ground with houses, all built since the 1980's.  To the right is the cypress swamp that I bought about 15 years ago.  It usually stays covered with water most of the year.  Technically it's called a Carolina Bay, a cypress swamp on top of a hill, unusual at the least.  I'm supposing that they dumped along the swamp side for many years when it was a dirt road.  I find a lot of broken glass in my garden, from shallow dumping in the past.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

I pull up several pieces of rusted metal, and there are bottles underneath.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

Within thirty minutes, all of these came out from under the metal.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

The highlight of the dig was this small applesauce jar.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

These briar roots make digging tough.  These things are hard as rocks.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

I cleaned up the site and put all the finds in the bucket.  The're wortless and not collectable, but was interested to see if I could get a timeline on when the bottles and jars were dumped and was this a single family dump.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

Cleaned them up a bit so that I could check the dates.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

I decided just for the heck of it to group by categories.  First group is vinegar, flavoring, and canning lids.  So we know that they cooked and canned.  Dates range from 1936 to 1945


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

Four Moroline Petroleum jelly.  All dated 1944


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

One unusual one in the group.  It has ghosting on some of the letters.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

One large food jar, and household cleaners, shoe polish etc.  All dated between 1929 and 1945


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 26, 2011)

Interesting to see what came out Buster,...I'd of had to dig it too. []


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> The highlight of the dig was this small applesauce jar.


 
 If that was a White House it was probably an apple jelly and had either a glass top or a metal one. With the glass top they could be worth $40 or so. To my knowledge there wasn't any embossing on them. Great find.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

Medicines, all dated 30's and 40's. Kool Aide looking bottle and a salt shaker. I never knew that Owens Inninois was still making cork type medicines in the 40's, but there it is dated on the bottom.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

Criers, Milk top , large vinegar cruet and broken stonware.  There may be more pieces of the stoneware.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> I decided just for the heck of it to group by categories.Â  First group is vinegar, flavoring, and canning lids.Â  So we know that they cooked and canned.Â  Dates range from 1936 to 1945


  Do the vinegar bottles have White House embossed on the bottom? If so the pop bottle style I know can be worth $50 or so. These are sleepers and even though they have screw caps, they can be worth a nice amount of change.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

The little quilted jar cleaned up rela nice, no chips or cracks


----------



## tftfan (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice go'n Buster...good little dump , to bad no cokes popped out.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> The little quilted jar cleaned up rela nice, no chips or cracks


 
 That cleaned up nice. It reminds me of one that I picked up at a show this past fall that has a rolled lip and an open pontil. I still don't know if mine is old or a more recent knockoff. I didn't pay much for it and I like it no matter if it is a contemporary knockoff or not.


----------



## kastoo (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea, my best SS Coke soda water was a surface find like your milk.  Save the crock pieces...you might add up to a whole.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for looking guys.  No Dan, the bottoms were just marked with the Owens Illinois mark, but what was strange is that the bottle with the handle and the large food jar both had the same patent number, just a year apart.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

1935 on one and 1936 on the other.  But if you look you can see that each has those steps on the sides with that wedge shape.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

That Des 86565 was patented by Edwin W Fuerst of the Owens Illinois glass Company in 1932.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

Apparently Edwin W Fuerst was a very prolific  glass designer for Owens Illinois.  He also patented the brown and clear flavoring/extract bottles.  Des 94,747


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

Des 94747 patented 1935.    If I had to put a date on when these bottles were dumped, I would say 1945. I had a lot of fun digging and researching these bottles. Not worth a dime, but I dig for the hobby and not for gain.  I can never learn enough about glass.  Buster


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 26, 2011)

That applejelly is my White House Book, There were several different styles and sizes.


----------



## madman (Jan 26, 2011)

so there were bottles down there! wow! hmm thats similar to a dump i dig   i like the whitehouse jar and the milk, may be some more milks or sodas in there  nice!


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for looking Glenn and Mike.  I did some probing around the area today.  Appears to be a small farm dump and is not going to be very large.  Found a few more of the same 40's stuff.  Buster


----------

